# PinkNoise Deepflight 2.0



## Fleer (Mar 29, 2017)

Deepflight 2 Kontakt edition has been released!
Version 2 turns this famous D50 sound library into a full featured synthesizer.
More info and demo is available here: http://kontaktbanks.com/kb_deepflight2.html

New features of version 2:
· new ergonomic user interface
· better sound quality thanks to the Kontakt5 high quality filters and effects
· completely rebuilt and enlarged patchbank (42 new nki patches)
· new re-scaled faders for a natural feeling
· more than 100 custom made knobs, faders and switches to control the most important parameters of the synth
· customizable global MIDI implementation for 24 controllers
· host automation for 24 controllers
· 30 types of filter in 3 real-time switchable filter slots
· fully editable effects: equalizer, 2 types of distortion, delay, 2 types of reverb, comp
· 2 independent LFOs (waveforms: sine, triangle, square, saw, random) with tempo sync option, allowing modulation for 4 destinations: pitch, filter, volume and pan
· extensive modulation options for external sources: velocity, mod-wheel, channel aftertouch, random
· template load/save option for sound design

€25 (upgrade from v1 for 9)


----------

